# Bcm5764m & adsl



## izotov (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi,
I try to configure ADSL with no success. It does not work and I try to find a reason. In the /var/run/dmesg.boot I found something very similar to this (I can not paste the original here as I do not have working network when booting with FreeBSD):


```
bge0: <Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet Controller, ASIC rev. 0x004201> irq 18 at device 0.0 on pci4
 bge0: 0x10000 bytes of rid 0x10 res 3 failed (0, 0xffffffff).
 bge0: couldn't map memory
 device_attach: bge0 attach returned 6
```

My card (according to Linux) is: Broadcom NetXtreme BCM5764M Gigabit Ethernet.
I already tried to disable ACPI in /boot/loader.conf with the entry below but in that case FreeBSD hangs booting.

```
hint.acpi.0.disabled=1
```

Is the dmesg finding suspicious? Does it mean that my card is not working? What can I do now?
Thanks!


----------

